# Girls of Borgia



## Flanagan (19 Okt. 2011)

Assumpta Serna at IMDb.
Eva Jenícková at IMDb.
Elisa Mouliaá at IMDb.
Isolda Dychauk at IMDb.
Marta Gastini at IMDb.

Assumpta Serna, Eva Jenícková, Elisa Mouliaá, Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini, Unidentified @ Borgia: S01 E01 (2011)
AKA Borgia: 1492
Videotype: mp4

Assumpta Serna, Eva Jenickova


 
130 sec | 37.4 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Elisa Mouliaá


 
95 sec | 27.4 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Isolda Dychauk



13 sec | 3.7 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Marta Gastini


 
110 sec | 31.4 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Unidentified


 
19 sec | 5.5 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## tobias.1988 (19 Okt. 2011)

weis jemand was des ist mit dem sich die dame einreiben lässt


----------



## Thomy112 (19 Okt. 2011)

so wie ich es verstanden habe ist es Schweinescheiße


----------



## Aeterno (19 Okt. 2011)

So ist es!


----------



## Weltenbummler (20 Okt. 2011)

Echt super die Brüste der Frauen.


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2011)

klasse


----------



## Flanagan (21 Okt. 2011)

*Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E02 (2011)*


Isolda Dychauk at IMDb.
Marta Gastini at IMDb.

Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E02 (2011)
Videotype: mp4

Isolda Dychauk


 
53 sec | 15.3 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Marta Gastini


 
92 sec | 26.4 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (21 Okt. 2011)

*Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E03 (2011)*


Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E03 (2011)
Videotype: mp4

Isolda Dychauk


 
41 sec | 11.8 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Marta Gastini


 
109 sec | 31.1 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Celebfan56 (24 Okt. 2011)

Tolle Zusammenfassung  Weiter so!!


----------



## Flanagan (25 Okt. 2011)

*Amber Rose Revah, Eliska Krenkova @ Borgia: S01 E04*


Amber Rose Revah at IMDb.
Eliska Krenkova at IMDb.

Amber Rose Revah, Eliska Krenkova @ Borgia: S01 E04 (2011)
Videotype: mp4



 
17 sec | 5.1 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron




 
13 sec | 3.8 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (27 Okt. 2011)

*Assumpta Serna, Monica Lopera @ Borgia: S01 E05 (2011)*


Monica Lopera at IMDb.

Assumpta Serna, Monica Lopera @ Borgia: S01 E05 (2011)
Videotype: mp4



 
18 sec | 5.3 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron




 
16 sec | 4.8 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (28 Okt. 2011)

*Elisa Mouliaá, Isolda Dychauk @ Borgia: S01 E06 (2011)*


Elisa Mouliaá, Isolda Dychauk @ Borgia: S01 E06 (2011)
Videotype: mp4

Elisa Mouliaá


 
49 sec | 14.0 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Isolda Dychauk


 
37 sec | 10.5 MB | 1024x576
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (18 Nov. 2011)

*Assumpta Serna, Eva Jenícková, Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini, Unidentified @ Borgia: S01 E01 (2011) - 720p*


Assumpta Serna at IMDb.
Eva Jenícková at IMDb.
Isolda Dychauk at IMDb.
Marta Gastini at IMDb.

Assumpta Serna, Eva Jenícková, Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini, Unidentified @ Borgia: S01 E01 (2011) - 720p
AKA Borgia: 1492
Videotype: mp4

Assumpta Serna, Eva Jenickova


 
122 sec | 61.7 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Isolda Dychauk


 
11 sec | 5.2 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Marta Gastini


 
105 sec | 53.0 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Unidentified


 
99 sec | 49.6 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (18 Nov. 2011)

*Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E02 (2011) - 720p*


Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E02 (2011) - 720p
AKA Borgia: Ondata di calore
Videotype: mp4

Isolda Dychauk


 
53 sec | 26.8 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Marta Gastini


 
92 sec | 46.2 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (20 Nov. 2011)

*Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E03 (2011) - 720p*


Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E03 (2011) - 720p
Videotype: mp4

Isolda Dychauk


 
42 sec | 21.2 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Marta Gastini


 
107 sec | 53.7 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (22 Nov. 2011)

*Amber Rose Revah, Eliska Krenkova @ Borgia: S01 E04 (2011) - 720p*


Amber Rose Revah at IMDb.
Eliska Krenkova at IMDb.

Amber Rose Revah, Eliska Krenkova @ Borgia: S01 E04 (2011) - 720p
Videotype: mp4

Amber Rose Revah


 
17 sec | 8.8 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Eliska Krenkova


 
13 sec | 6.7 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (23 Nov. 2011)

*Assumpta Serna, Monica Lopera @ Borgia: S01 E05 (2011) - 720p*


Monica Lopera at IMDb.

Assumpta Serna, Monica Lopera @ Borgia: S01 E05 (2011) - 720p
Videotype: mp4



 
15 sec | 7.5 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron




 
15 sec | 8.2 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (24 Nov. 2011)

*Elisa Mouliaá, Isolda Dychauk @ Borgia: S01 E06 (2011) - 720p*


Elisa Mouliaá, Isolda Dychauk @ Borgia: S01 E06 (2011) - 720p
Videotype: mp4

Elisa Mouliaá


 
49 sec | 23.3 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Isolda Dychauk


 
35 sec | 17.8 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (21 Jan. 2012)

*Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini, Unidentified @ Borgia: S01 E01 (2011) - 1080p*


Scenes are from the english version - there are 12 episodes.
Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini, Unidentified @ Borgia: S01 E01 (2011) - 1080p
AKA Borgia: 1492
Videotype: mp4

Isolda Dychauk


 
9 sec | 8.3 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron


Marta Gastini


 
129 sec | 126.7 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron


Unidentified



95 sec | 93.6 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (21 Jan. 2012)

*Eva Jenickova, Assumpta Serna, Unidentified @ Borgia: S01 E02 (2011) - 1080p*


Scenes are from the english version - there are 12 episodes.
Eva Jenickova, Assumpta Serna, Unidentified @ Borgia: S01 E02 (2011) - 1080p
AKA Borgia: Ondata di calore
Videotype: mp4

Assumpta Serna


 
75 sec | 74.1 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron


Eva Jenickova, Assumpta Serna


 
54 sec | 53.8 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron


Unidentified



70 sec | 69.4 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (21 Jan. 2012)

*Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E03 (2011) - 1080p*


Scenes are from the english version - there are 12 episodes.
Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E03 (2011) - 1080p
AKA Borgia: A Sacred Vow
Videotype: mp4

Isolda Dychauk


 
28 sec | 28.1 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron

Download at Depositfiles

Marta Gastini


 
90 sec | 88.3 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron

Download at Depositfiles

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (21 Jan. 2012)

*Isolda Dychauk @ Borgia: S01 E04 (2011) - 1080p*


Scenes are from the english version - there are 12 episodes.
Isolda Dychauk @ Borgia: S01 E04 (2011) - 1080p
AKA Borgia: Wisdom of the Holy Spirit
Videotype: mp4



 
22 sec | 21.2 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (22 Jan. 2012)

*Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E05 (2011) - 1080p*


Scenes are from the english version - there are 12 episodes.
Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E05 (2011) - 1080p
AKA Borgia: The Bonds of Matrimony
Videotype: mp4



 
49 sec | 48.2 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (22 Jan. 2012)

*Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E06 (2011) - 1080p*


Scenes are from the english version - there are 12 episodes.
Isolda Dychauk, Marta Gastini @ Borgia: S01 E06 (2011) - 1080p
AKA Borgia: Legitimacy
Videotype: mp4

Isolda Dychauk


 
41 sec | 40.5 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron


Marta Gastini


 
60 sec | 57.8 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron


Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (1 Feb. 2012)

*Amber Rose Revah, Eliska Krenkova @ Borgia: S01 E07 (2011) - 1080p*


Scenes are from the english version - there are 12 episodes.
Amber Rose Revah, Eliska Krenkova @ Borgia: S01 E07 (2011) - 1080p
AKA Borgia: Maneuvers
Videotype: mp4



 
18 sec | 18.2 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron
Download at Turbobit



 
11 sec | 11.7 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron
Download at Turbobit

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (2 Feb. 2012)

*Assumpta Serna, Unidentified @ Borgia: S01 E09 (2011) - 1080p*


Scenes are from the english version - there are 12 episodes.
Assumpta Serna, Unidentified @ Borgia: S01 E09 (2011) - 1080p
AKA Borgia: The Invasion of Rome
Videotype: mp4



 
12 sec | 13.2 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron
Download at Turbobit



 
28 sec | 27.7 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron
Download at Turbobit

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (7 Feb. 2012)

*Monica Lopera @ Borgia: S01 E10 (2011) - 1080p*


Scenes are from the english version - there are 12 episodes.
Monica Lopera @ Borgia: S01 E10 (2011) - 1080p
AKA Borgia: Miracles
Videotype: mp4



 
23 sec | 22.8 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron
Download at Turbobit

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (8 Feb. 2012)

*Isolda Dychauk @ Borgia: S01 E11 (2011) - 1080p*


Scenes are from the english version - there are 12 episodes.
Isolda Dychauk @ Borgia: S01 E11 (2011) - 1080p
AKA Borgia: God's Monster
Videotype: mp4



 
44 sec | 43.3 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron
Download at Turbobit

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (9 Feb. 2012)

*Elisa Mouliaá, Isolda Dychauk @ Borgia: S01 E12 (2011) - 1080p*


Scenes are from the english version - there are 12 episodes.
Elisa Mouliaá, Isolda Dychauk @ Borgia: S01 E12 (2011) - 1080p
AKA Borgia: The Serpent Rises
Videotype: mp4

Elisa Mouliaá


 
49 sec | 47.9 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron
Download at Turbobit

Isolda Dychauk


 
14 sec | 14.0 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron
Download at Turbobit

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------

